# New Samsung LED tvs?



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone see anything new from Samsung in the 37" class in LED LCD? My cabinet will only fit a 37" (see profile pic) so its all i can go with as i dont want a new entertainment center since mine fits everything i have so good.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

maybe check out

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1292069&highlight=

and

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1245665&highlight=

I went with the Panny and and very happy with it. Any of the 3 appeared to be very good displays.


----------

